# Zote in Homemade Detergent



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've been making homemade detergent for several year using Fels Naptha. I've read somewhere about using Zote instead. I had not been able to find the Zote until recently and picked up a couple of bars to try. However, the Zote bar is about twice the size of a Fels Naptha bar. I usually use two Fels Naptha for the amount I make. Do you think I should use just one Zote bar? I'm not sure of it's strength.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Here's a great article explaining the differences between Fels Naptha and Zote, testing both in homemade laundry detergent, and how and why Fels Naptha won out: http://www.budget101.com/do-yourself/fels-naptha-vs-zote-4213.html


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was making my homemade detergent with Fels Napa- if you have sensitive skin- you need to becareful- there are alot of chemicals in Fels napa- 
My DH was totally broken out after about 2 weeks of using it- 
I got Zote- I am going to try that next


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Karen said:


> Here's a great article explaining the differences between Fels Naptha and Zote, testing both in homemade laundry detergent, and how and why Fels Naptha won out: http://www.budget101.com/do-yourself/fels-naptha-vs-zote-4213.html


 Karen, thanks for the link. I've already bought a bar of Zote, so I plan to use it, but this link indicates the Fels Naptha cleans better. I'll probably go back to FN after this batch. I'll see how I like the Zote.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

can you use ivory? I have been playing with homemade a bit too.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

okiemom said:


> can you use ivory? I have been playing with homemade a bit too.


 I think I remember using Ivory in my first batch. After that, I found where I could buy Fels Naptha. I had never seen Zote until just recently, so I though I'd give it a try. Just a little confused how it compares to Fels Naptha, ounce for ounce. It pretty much givens an explanation in Karen's link. Thanks Karen


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, an update on using Zote. I prefer making my detergent dry. I always grate Fels Naptha, then food process it until powdery before mixing with other ingredients. Zote is soft like a block of cheese. It didn't turn powdery, but gummed up. I went ahead and mixed it with other ingredients, but before washing, I'll probably measure detergent in a jar with lid and some warm water and shake until dissolved. I'll buy Fels Naptha next time.


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

I tries Zote as well and didn't really care for it. It has a different consistency that I really didn't like and I found the Fels-Naptha cleans much better.


----------



## caf58 (Apr 23, 2014)

I use the zote and have no problem with it. I make the dry mixture. The only thing I do is I buy a couple of bars at a time and open both ends of the soap wrapper and leave them like that to store them or take the whole wrapper off and this helps dry out the bar so it doesn't get gummy. I use the food processor and it grinds out fine. If you just put the bar in without drying the bars out it will get gummy. But once they are dry it mixes up great and dissolves great in the washer and the gumminess is gone I love the the scent of it and my clothes come out clean.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I use Zote for pretreating little kids stained clothing and it works great for that. I have used both Zote and Fels for making laundry detergent. Unfortunately, both turn our white clothing gray after a month or so. We have very hard water though. I finally gave up, and use Wisk HE.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a friend who told me she uses any soap- her DH travels alot and gets the soap from the hotels he never uses them all- she uses those!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually saw zote flakes in walmart 2 nites ago... never saw those before


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I have used the Zote flakes to make laundry soap and I like it fine. Flakes just cut out the having to grate the bars. 1 box of flÃ kes is equal to 2 bars.
Jan


----------

